# limp winged pigeon



## help with pigeo (Jul 9, 2009)

I spotted this guy a few weeks ago, when I went out to the feeder to grab him he took off. I didn't see him for about a week and was sure he didnt make it, but several days ago he showed up again and has come almost every day since. how can he fly with his wing in that condition? he flys lopsided and clumsy but he keeps up w/the flock. he must be in pain poor thing, but since he can fly I cant catch him to help him. hope someone will be able to tell from the pics, whats wrong w/his wing, and if you think it will ever get better. in both pics he's on the top of the feeder.


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Its hard to tell what exactly it is but the first thing which came to my mind is growth over a foreign material.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Yes, I could see why you'd think that. The bundle of feathers near his "elbow" and all.

The first thing it looked like to me, quite honestly...is a shot wound from a bb gun. That is often what they look like. Could also be a puncture wound from a dog or cat grab.

One of these horribly frustrating situations where the pigeon is injured and should be brought in, but can still fly and evade well.....I hate those situations.

Nothing you can really do other than just keep trying to draw him/her back...often. If it is something which will slowly deteriorate...there will come a point where he/she cannot or doesn't want to fly anymore. Will be weakened, but hopefully will be weakened at your house, so you can try for a grab. 

Just keep an eye...nothing else really one can do in such a situation......


----------



## yearsexperience (Nov 21, 2009)

maybe a hawk attack?


----------



## help with pigeo (Jul 9, 2009)

He still comes everyday, seems ok, not lagging behind, I think there's a good. Chance if his situation deteriorates he'll hang around here. We put a lot of food out twice a day. About 30 pigeons will cram into the feeder at once. I don't think they travel very far from here. I hope if he decides he's had enough he'll wanna be where the food is. Naturally we hope he gets better not worse, but I wish I could get a hold of him


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

You are doing what you can...just keep it up 

Typically a hawk attack would show dropped feathers as well, especially the tail area. If his/her feathers are there on the tail...probably wasn't a hawk...


----------



## maniac (Sep 27, 2009)

I have a white that was given to me as a squab that was born with that condition, also a twisted foot. Nothing I could do for it. He is a handsome cock and has thrown me some nice chicks.


----------



## help with pigeo (Jul 9, 2009)

sad to say, I haven't sen him in about a week now


----------

